# Jalapeño Poppers recipe



## Blueflame (Nov 19, 2019)

Okay fellas, post up your best Jalapeño Popper recipe. I want to smoke them on my Rec Tec Bull. Fire away!!
Thanks!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 19, 2019)

Look in my recipe index under Atomic Buffalo Turds.






						Chile's Cornucopia of Cooks
					

BEEF  PRIME RIBS  Herb Crusted Ribeye Roast - Boneless Prime Rib Turf and Scallops Surf Costa Cena Prima, That's Latin for 'Prime Rib Dinner'...  BEEF RIBS  Behemoth Beef Ribs Adam's Rib? Nope IMPS #130 Chuck Short Ribs Bodacious Beef Ribs, No More Teasing Time to Start Pleasing  BRISKETS  Prime...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## BB-que (Nov 19, 2019)

Blueflame said:


> Okay fellas, post up your best Jalapeño Popper recipe. I want to smoke them on my Rec Tec Bull. Fire away!!
> Thanks!


15 Lrge Jalapenos
8oz cream cheese
8oz of a good white cheddar (shred it)
15 strips of Regular cut bacon (not thick cut)

Prep:
let cream cheese come to room temp or even throw in the micro for 20 seconds to soften - mix with shredded cheddar to make filling.  Cut stem end off of Jalapeno and slice long way.  Clean out seeds with small spoon, wear gloves cause you might need your fingers to get some out and I’ve made the mistake ofsuing my fingers to clean them with no gloves -fire.  Once you have half jalapeños fill with mixture and wrap with bacon half.
Smoke (Rec Tec)
Throw on at 225 on Extreme Smoke  for 2 hours 
Turn up to 350 for 30 minutes to Crist bacon.

I have a Bull and this is my tried and true method. I prefer just the cheese in mine. You’ll be surprised how fast 30 of these go - they shrink up quite a bit in the smoker. I made 15 jalapeños for 3 of us last week for an app and we had a couple left. Enjoy. 
-Rec Tec lifer


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 19, 2019)

Buffalo Chicken Dip ABT's

Dip:
1 1/2 - 2 cups cooked shredded chicken
2 blocks cream cheese cubed
3/4 cup favorite buffalo sauce(I like the spicy garlic)
1 bag shredded cheddar 
1/2 bottle ranch dressing 

Throw all except half the bag of shredded cheddar in a crock pot and let it rip for an hour or so. Stir and throw in the other half of the cheddar. Once everything is melted and of smooth consistency you are good to go. 

Stuff your jalapenos with the dip and wrap with thin sliced bacon. I like 250 for 2 hours personally but its more of a personal preference. Also eyeball the chicken, ranch, and buffalo and adjust accordingly so you can add more or less if you like.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 19, 2019)

I agree with 

 BB-que
 . I do mine almost the same. I like to add a tbls of bbq rub to the filling mix and if your peppers are big enough i like to use a full strip of bacon so its completely wrapped.  Also a dusting of rub on top before they go into the smoker. And most definitely check out 

 chilerelleno
  recipes on this he has some really good stuff! Here are a couple pics of what mine look like...


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 19, 2019)

I agree with 

 BB-que
 . I do mine almost the same. I like to add a tbls of bbq rub to the filling mix and if your peppers are big enough i like to use a full strip of bacon so its completely wrapped.  Also a dusting of rob on top before they go into the smoker. And most definitely check out 

 chilerelleno
  recipes on this he has some really good stuff! Here are a couple pics of what mine look like...

View attachment 412039



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Buffalo Chicken Dip ABT's
> 
> Dip:
> 1 1/2 - 2 cups cooked shredded chicken
> ...


this sounds really good


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 19, 2019)

I don’t have a recipe per se but I like stuffing mine with a mix of sausage and cheddar then wrap in bacon. I have a pepper rack so I core mine and stuff them whole.


----------



## Blueflame (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks a bunch fellas! It all sounds amazing!


----------



## Blueflame (Nov 21, 2019)

BB-que said:


> 15 Lrge Jalapenos
> 8oz cream cheese
> 8oz of a good white cheddar (shred it)
> 15 strips of Regular cut bacon (not thick cut)
> ...


Thanks, we’ll give this one a go...


----------



## Brewmaster 7 (May 26, 2020)

I do the same as above except I add some grated Parmesan to the filling.


----------

